# Elitist I Think Not. People Think I'm a Criminal



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

So I was with some of my friends today and we were going to have a picnic at a park. They brought a hookah and some Pina Colada flavored hookah baccy and I brought my new Peterson 80s and some Frog Morton (Which is terrific stuff by the way). So my friends fire up the hookah and I fire up my pipe and we go along for about five minutes and this couple with their kid come along on their way to the playground. We're sitting in the little shelter that parks have and I say hello and ask them how it's going. Well I guess they didn't like the combination of my pipe and Birkenstock sandals because in fifteen minutes the cops were there. I had to show them my tobacco and my car was searched. Then because I wasn't doing anything wrong this cop decided to preach to me about how smoking was detrimental to my health. I politely told him about the research that shows that pipe smokers live longer than the average nonsmokers and then he told me that he wouldn't want to live longer. So nothing happened. The officer said they thought we were smoking weed but we weren't. I just had to vent. Has anyone else had something like this happen?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've been asked a few times by random people what I've "got in that pipe" and "can I have a hit?"
It's kind of annoying ain't it?

Although, with this situation, I would of thought it kinda funny :tu


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

uncballzer said:


> I've been asked a few times by random people what I've "got in that pipe" and "can I have a hit?"
> It's kind of annoying ain't it?
> 
> Although, with this situation, I would of thought it kinda funny :tu


Drives me insane. If the cop would have asked for a hit it would have been funny but that only happens in movies. Maybe if this was Supertroopers.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

in the cigar bar at the hotel i just stayed at. they were all smoking their poorly maintained fuentes in a glass case... i smoked my rad davis at the bar, between the 4 of them...
some buddy of theirs comes up and starts making comments about "weed in a pipe".. i just kept on puffing and ignored him.

i hear the comments often, eventhough i'm getting older/fatter looking.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

This is actually why I am afraid to smoke a pipe outside. Granted, in your case, I think it was less the Peterson that sent up red flags and more so the hookah. lol, but still, it's stupid and asinine.

anyone who smokes a pipe must be a :w right?


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Been lucky enough so far. I doubt I would have been as polite as you!


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

weetone said:


> Been lucky enough so far. I doubt I would have been as polite as you!


I was just being polite to get them to go away. Anything to move the process along. I wanted to be a jerk and have them tear my car apart searching for something then tell them to put everything back like they found it, just like Uncle Jesse in this one episode of Dukes of Hazzard, but I didn't. p


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Wait a sec...I thought police had to have a warrant to search a car...


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

That would NEVER happen in Amsterdam...LOL


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

weetone said:


> Wait a sec...I thought police had to have a warrant to search a car...


I'm not a lawyer, nor do I know Law well, but I think they can search your car so long as they have probable cause or something like that.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You kids................... Sorry that had to happen to you. Think maybe the hookah had something to do with it


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

weetone said:


> Wait a sec...I thought police had to have a warrant to search a car...


I've always heard :ws talk about how police can't search your car, blah blah blah. But if that were me, since there wasn't anything to find and I just wanted them to get it over with, I might let them search my car. Obviously it would depend on the vibe I got from them (eg. if I had the feeling they were asses or having a bad day, and would rip my car apart or impound it or something), and I might protest.

It also depends on how much you know about the law, and what the officer says. Thankfully (I guess) I've known some :ws, and theyve gone on a couple times about what the police can do, or you might know that for some reason or another, but if you don't know much legal crap, and the cop says "we're gonna need to search your trunk" you're not going to know to tell him to piss off.


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> You kids................... Sorry that had to happen to you. Think maybe the hookah had something to do with it


before i started smoking a pipe i'd always see people out and about smoking one but never for one second did i thing there pipes were filled with chronic.. it had to be the hookah, looks too much like wesley pipes from half baked.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

frankluke said:


> before i started smoking a pipe i'd always see people out and about smoking one but never for one second did i thing there pipes were filled with chronic.. it had to be the hookah, looks too much like wesley pipes from half baked.


Most likely the people that called the police associated the hookah to be a "Bong" because it doesn't fit the traditional standards of what a pipe is. I.E. his Peterson. He was searched because he was "Guilty by association" even though his friends where not breaking any laws and smoking legal mixtures.

The hookah, looking like "Drug paraphernalia" probably gave the cops probable cause to search his car for drugs.

Now, this is why I hate stoner/hippie morons. They have ruined novelty pipes for the rest of us. No offense to those of you who are stoner's or hippies :ss lol


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

This type of situation makes me see red....I hate how people AUTOMATICALLY assume that if you have a pipe...you're smoking weed...or you said you just smoked a bowl...automatically they think its weed...ugh.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah, thanks for the clarification. I'd probably still say something I'd regret later... :chk

The hookah is probably the reason, it's a shame that it's associated with activities of dubious legality. 

Looks about as suspicious as a some of those crazy Meerschaum pipes


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

weetone said:


> Wait a sec...I thought police had to have a warrant to search a car...


He asked to search it and I didn't have anything in it so I told him go ahead so we could get the whole thing over with. I believe that if they have probable cause they can and if I told them no they would probably just get more suspicious. Whatever :hn


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

Thillium said:


> This type of situation makes me see red....I hate how people AUTOMATICALLY assume that if you have a pipe...you're smoking weed...or you said you just smoked a bowl...automatically they think its weed...ugh.


:r:r I bet it pisses the :w off to be stereo typed with "people that waste a good pipe on tobacco"


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

weetone said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification. I'd probably still say something I'd regret later... :chk
> 
> The hookah is probably the reason, it's a shame that it's associated with activities of dubious legality.
> 
> Looks about as suspicious as a some of those crazy Meerschaum pipes


Our nation seems to be pot crazy or something, because I have had people comment my myspace pics with me smoking a cigar and asking if it's a blunt. Which irks me, given I am not a smoker of the chronic and never will be.

I mean, I am all for the legalization of Medical pot, and even the decriminalization or legalization for non medical use, but come on, do we all need to be lumped into the same category?

Sorry for rant. *steps off soap box* I wont turn this political or anything. Just a pet peeve of mine. lol


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Gone Dave said:


> :r:r I bet it pisses the :w off to be stereo typed with "people that waste a good pipe on tobacco"


:r:r:r:r:r Never thought of it that way. LOL


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Our nation seems to be pot crazy or something, because I have had people comment my myspace pics with me smoking a cigar and asking if it's a blunt.


I'd take it as a compliment that someone thinks I could roll something that well.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

SAjunidog said:


> I'd take it as a compliment that someone thinks I could roll something that well.


lol, That is a very optimistic out look. I never thought to take it as a compliment and instead take it as a detriment. lol


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Thillium said:


> This type of situation makes me see red....I hate how people AUTOMATICALLY assume that if you have a pipe...you're smoking weed...or you said you just smoked a bowl...automatically they think its weed...ugh.


this is why I don't generally talk about smoking my pipe out side of b&ms or around people I don't know.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Bridges said:


> He asked to search it and I didn't have anything in it so I told him go ahead so we could get the whole thing over with. I believe that if they have probable cause they can and if I told them no they would probably just get more suspicious. Whatever :hn


the only time they can search your car without consent, in pa at least, is a search in connection to an arrest, or an 'innovatory search' in connection with an impound. that being said, no cop will ever search my car without a warrant


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I hate cops and I hate ppl that are all straight edge on pot. I am not a stoner only tried weed a couple times and they all sucked. If my wife and kid were walking with me in a park and I saw some guys smoking a hookah and then smelled weed I still wouldn't call the cops because in reality they aren't hurting anything and I think people are too judgemental on people who smoke weed. I hate cops because they're dicks and act like they care about you and they know whats best for you. This cop pulled me over on my sport bike and gave me 15 mintue lecture on how its going to kill me then wrote up a fix it ticket for some B.S. liscence plate mod.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

weetone said:


> The hookah is probably the reason


I would fully expect a visit form the law if taking a hookah to a public park

car search for tobacco smokers is a bit much tho innit


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

sorry loki, they can search anytime they want if they want to push it-all it takes (in all 50 states) is "probable cause", which can be as bogus as "his eyes were red", "i smelled weed", being in a "known drug area acting suspicious", well, you get the picture-if there's not an actual reason, one can be/will be fabricated-also, on a seperate note, the car can be torn apart during the search & left as is for the owner to put things back, regardless of what they showed on Dukes of Hazzard-of course if you have $ & a lawyer you can fight it after it happens, but who do you think the court will side with, the cops or the individual?

sorry for the threadjack, i'll get off my soapbox now


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Quick_nick said:


> *I hate cops* and I hate ppl that are all straight edge on pot. I am not a stoner only tried weed a couple times and they all sucked. If my wife and kid were walking with me in a park and I saw some guys smoking a hookah and then smelled weed I still wouldn't call the cops because in reality they aren't hurting anything and I think people are too judgemental on people who smoke weed. I hate cops because they're dicks and act like they care about you and they know whats best for you. This cop pulled me over on my sport bike and gave me 15 mintue lecture on how its going to kill me then wrote up a fix it ticket for some B.S. liscence plate mod.


careful...we have a few BOTL'S here who are "cops"


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> sorry loki, they can search anytime they want if they want to push it-all it takes (in all 50 states) is "probable cause", which can be as bogus as "his eyes were red", "i smelled weed", being in a "known drug area acting suspicious", well, you get the picture-if there's not an actual reason, one can be/will be fabricated-also, on a seperate note, the car can be torn apart during the search & left as is for the owner to put things back, regardless of what they showed on Dukes of Hazzard-of course if you have $ & a lawyer you can fight it after it happens, but who do you think the court will side with, the cops or the individual?
> 
> sorry for the threadjack, i'll get off my soapbox now


eh, i'm not here to argue, lets all just light up and relax


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> careful...we have a few BOTL'S here who are "cops"


Yeah. Someone tell that little hairball malcontent to naff off. I was a proud Army MP who spent most of his time get mouthy juvenile fat like his outta the fire. And unlike the brute in Chi I am very kind to earthlings at least 68% of the time.

And puffing on a hookah in a public park is like wearing a neon "bust me." :r

Bridges - are taking leave of your senses or have you decided to use your pipes as tools for massive social retraining? :chk


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I always get funny looks when I'm walking down the street smoking my pipe. There always the remark "you should stuff some weed in that, man". And even though I do partake in that particular chemical recreation from time to time, I still find it annoying.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Quick_nick said:


> I hate cops and I hate ppl that are all straight edge on pot. I am not a stoner only tried weed a couple times and they all sucked. If my wife and kid were walking with me in a park and I saw some guys smoking a hookah and then smelled weed I still wouldn't call the cops because in reality they aren't hurting anything and I think people are too judgemental on people who smoke weed. I hate cops because they're dicks and act like they care about you and they know whats best for you. This cop pulled me over on my sport bike and gave me 15 mintue lecture on how its going to kill me then wrote up a fix it ticket for some B.S. liscence plate mod.


Yeah, those cops sure do suck! I mean those stoners would probably do a great job keeping those murderers, rapists, drunk drivers, etc. off the street. All cops do is ruin all of our fun man! I can't believe a cop had the gall to give you a "15 mintue lecture," or a ticket for an illegal "B.S. liscence plate mod." This country would be so much more awesomer if we could mod our liscence plates and smoke pot without cops and straight edgers!:tu I hope you are catching my sarcasm and abuse of the English language.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

pistol said:


> Yeah, those cops sure do suck! I mean those stoners would probably do a great job keeping those murderers, rapists, drunk drivers, etc. off the street. All cops do is ruin all of our fun man! I can't believe a cop had the gall to give you a "15 mintue lecture," or a ticket for an illegal "B.S. liscence plate mod." This country would be so much more awesomer if we could mod our liscence plates and smoke pot without cops and straight edgers!:tu I hope you are catching my sarcasm and abuse of the English language.


:r:r:r


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Bridges - are taking leave of your senses or have you decided to use your pipes as tools for massive social retraining? :chk


 What? Wait I'm confused.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> I hate cops and I hate ppl that are all straight edge on pot. I am not a stoner only tried weed a couple times and they all sucked. If my wife and kid were walking with me in a park and I saw some guys smoking a hookah and then smelled weed *I still wouldn't call the cops because in reality they aren't hurting anything* and I think people are too judgemental on people who smoke weed. *I hate cops because they're dicks* and act like they care about you and they know whats best for you. This cop pulled me over on my sport bike and gave me 15 mintue lecture on how its going to kill me then wrote up a fix it ticket for some B.S. liscence plate mod.


Yeah, because nobody has ever been killed by an impaired driver, huh. Impaired driving includes driving under the influence of "weed". Use your head and think before you talk. You just offended a lot people on here.
Grow up.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Quick_nick said:


> I hate cops and I hate ppl that are all straight edge on pot. I am not a stoner only tried weed a couple times and they all sucked. If my wife and kid were walking with me in a park and I saw some guys smoking a hookah and then smelled weed I still wouldn't call the cops because in reality they aren't hurting anything and I think people are too judgemental on people who smoke weed. I hate cops because they're dicks and act like they care about you and they know whats best for you. This cop pulled me over on my sport bike and gave me 15 mintue lecture on how its going to kill me then wrote up a fix it ticket for some B.S. liscence plate mod.


DUDE...Are you kiddin' me???


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Quick_nick said:


> This cop pulled me over on my sport bike and gave me 15 mintue lecture on how its going to kill me then wrote up a fix it ticket for some B.S. liscence plate mod.


So, the license plate was the reason he pulled you over?
I assume you were in full protective gear - helmet, jacket, gloves, glasses, boots, long pants?
Do you have other mods to the bike - LED's, undertail, aftermarket pipes?

Now, back on topic - if you are under 30 and smoking a hookah in a park, what do you think people think you are doing? A hookah is paraphanelia 99% of the time.

Legally, a cop needs a warrant to search a car anytime. Probable cause is the justification for the warrant. That said, if they ask and you say no, your car may get towed, or at least they will have to call in backup while the search is being performed. There will likely be a K-9 present. Your car may get trashed. Most often, if you say no the cop will get agitated but will not want to waste the time to get a warrant.

And while it is perfectly legal to smoke shisha / hookahs, use your head. You could also get some EZ widers and roll & smoke handmade cigarettes in public, which would likely draw attention to yourself.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

lets try and keep from pilling on here guys....he made a comment that some of you don't like, we've established this. lets move on


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> lets try and keep from pilling on here guys....he made a comment that some of you don't like, we've established this. lets move on


:tpd:


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> And while it is perfectly legal to smoke shisha / hookahs, use your head. You could also get some EZ widers and roll & smoke handmade cigarettes in public, which would likely draw attention to yourself.


I don't see why, just because something is associated with weed (and hookahs aren't even. A hookah is not for weed, they don't work very well with it, and I'd wager that very few people actually use them for that purpose. A bong is, but a bong looks nothing like a hookah) I shouldn't be allowed to enjoy it in public. Your line of reasoning extends right to pipes, yet I bet most people here smoke them in public. Plenty of people do roll ciggarettes and smoke them in public. I fail to see how its "being an idiot" or similar to roll cigs or smoke a hookah or pipe, theres no reason to let druggies ruin our enjoyment.

If a cop does come up to you its plenty clear when you've got tobacco or weed, and doubly clear if you carry whatever with you (eg. carry your bag of drum, or some of the penzance you've got going).


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

just wanted to publicly apologize to OT loki, didn't mean to single ya out like that or be argumentative-smoking one sounds good to me


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Bridges said:


> What? Wait I'm confused.


what you been smoking?


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

yayson said:


> what you been smoking?


Frog Morton

I don't understand what Moo means by "social retraining"


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> lets try and keep from pilling on here guys....he made a comment that some of you don't like, we've established this. lets move on


When someone comes on and makes a blanket statement that all members of a particular group or organization "are dicks", it is bound get some reactions and probably piss some people off. I don't see how posts expressing ones opinion of this statement would be deemed as "piling on". IMO


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> just wanted to publicly apologize to OT loki, didn't mean to single ya out like that or be argumentative-smoking one sounds good to me


No apology needed my friend, I was hoping to keep the thread form going the direction it did for a few posts. No problem here my friend but I think you for your pm and post here. Enjoy the smoke


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> When someone comes on and makes a blanket statement that all members of a particular group or organization "are dicks", it is bound get some reactions and probably piss some people off. I don't see how posts expressing ones opinion of this statement would be deemed as "piling on". IMO


I agree that the statement was in poor taste but there just seemed to be a few people jumping on him, deservedly or not. Perhaps I was too quick with the 'piling on' comment.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> I agree that the statement was in poor taste but there just seemed to be a few people jumping on him, deservedly or not. Perhaps I was too quick with the 'piling on' comment.


Maybe you should have just said "insulting". Lots of kids think police officers are dicks. So what? I think most of us have been there and grown out of it by eventually appreciating their role in society rather than being insulted for having that opinion. Most cops I know can be dicks but if they didn't have that they'd probably be pushovers which means they probably wouldn't be on the police force anyway. So hey, the insults are uncool, the ones made about "cops" and the ones made about the poster of that comment. Can we have peace?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

No problems with you Mad or anyone else here. This was just an all around bad thread due to certain elements that came up. It happens though. the original discussion though did have something to it where he said that it's sad that the first thing that people see when they see someone smoking a pipe and think 'pot'


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> *I hate cops* and I hate ppl that are all straight edge on pot. I am not a stoner only tried weed a couple times and they all sucked. If my wife and kid were walking with me in a park and I saw some guys smoking a hookah and then smelled weed I still wouldn't call the cops because in reality they aren't hurting anything and I think people are too judgemental on people who smoke weed. *I hate cops because they're dicks and act like they care about you* and they know whats best for you. This cop pulled me over on my sport bike and gave me 15 mintue lecture on how its going to kill me then wrote up a fix it ticket for some B.S. liscence plate mod.


I don't normally get involved when people make what I consider to be asinine comments but in this case I wouldn't sleep well knowing that I had something to say on this and didn't say it.

First off let me say that you are entitled to your opinion and you have clearly expressed it here. Given that, understand that what I say in response is also an opinion; mine and as you have a right to yours I have a right to mine.

A blanket statement like the one you made in my opinion is hurtful, unnecessary, and disrespectful to the men and women of law enforcement agencies across the world. I am not a law enforcement officer nor am I a goody two shoes, I have had my run ins with the law (minor and mostly juvenile but none the less they happened) in all of those circumstances I never took the stand that all cops are dicks or that I hate them. I might not have liked what they where doing at the time but they where doing there job in protecting society and likely protecting me (even if I didn't think so at the time)

Three stories for you

My second cousin.........Constable Dennis Thompson Ontario Provincial Police force. Routine traffic stop one afternoon in Southern Ontario, guy runs a red and makes a couple of erratic lane changes. Sounds like a reasonable candidate for a traffic stop right. My cousin walks up to the car stands to the window and as he asks to see the drivers license and registration the driver pulls the triggers on a sawed off double barrel shotgun directly in Dennis's face. The plus side.......after 4 emergency surgeries and weeks in intensive care Dennis survived. The minus side, he is obviously horribly scarred both physically and mentally. He is now completely blind and deaf in one ear from the blast and he can no longer do the job the he grew up wanting to do. You ask him if he ever regrets becoming a police officer and he won't hesitate a second to say he would do it all again and wishes he still could. He loved his work and a dirtbag took it away from him, he will never see his daughter graduate, get married and he will never look at his grand children............he lost it all out there protecting shmoes like you and me from lunatics like that. I could go on and on but I think you can figure it from there.

Story number 2, Constable Joe MacDonald of the Sudbury Regional Police Force a friend of mine in my late teens and early twenties was viciously beaten and shot to death after responding to a domestic violence call. Two men jumped Joe took his gun beat him and then shot him. But in your mind Joe is a dick after all, all he did was give his life in the line of duty. On his off hours Joe was pretty much your average dick cop........he volunteered at the local old age home and coached both junior football and junior basketball, he was the kind of guy that you could call anytime of day or night and he would come to help. He was a sports fanatic and like my cousin all he ever wanted was to be a police officer and do some good.

Story number 3 my next door neighbour and good friend Constable Mitchell with Calgary Police Force. Another dick, after all what single mid twenty year old comes over to play with your 8 and 6 year old boys just because he wants to. How many 2 year old little girls think that policeman Jamie is there best friend. This is a guy that out of the blue brings the police hummer to my sons birthday party and lets all 13 squealing little kids crawl in it over it and turn on the lights and sirens put on his hat try his handcuffs etc.

I completely resent your generalizations and think they are in extreme poor taste, the above examples are only 3 of the millions out there. It concerns me that this is the type of attitude that you may pass on to your children that police are bad people to be hated and resented.

I respect your right to your opinion, but it is clearly at odds with mine.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> No problems with you Mad or anyone else here. This was just an all around bad thread due to certain elements that came up. It happens though. the original discussion though did have something to it where he said that it's sad that the first thing that people see when they see someone smoking a pipe and think 'pot'


Ditto, man. Something you'll agree with - we seem to have more than our share of bad turns lately.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

SAjunidog said:


> I don't see why, just because something is associated with weed (and hookahs aren't even. A hookah is not for weed, they don't work very well with it, and I'd wager that very few people actually use them for that purpose. A bong is, but a bong looks nothing like a hookah) I shouldn't be allowed to enjoy it in public. Your line of reasoning extends right to pipes, yet I bet most people here smoke them in public. Plenty of people do roll ciggarettes and smoke them in public. I fail to see how its "being an idiot" or similar to roll cigs or smoke a hookah or pipe, theres no reason to let druggies ruin our enjoyment.
> 
> If a cop does come up to you its plenty clear when you've got tobacco or weed, and doubly clear if you carry whatever with you (eg. carry your bag of drum, or some of the penzance you've got going).


While a hookah may not be for smoking weed, it is still perceived by people to be "drug paraphernalia" because it doesn't fit with our notions of what a traditional tobacco pipe is and what a bong is.

Thus by bringing out a hookah in public, not only are you bringing attention to yourself by doing something that is out of the ordinary at this particular venue, but you are allowing people to makes assumptions as to what you are or are not doing based on these preconceived notions.

Now if this was, say, the middle east where Hookah smoking was common, you probably wouldn't have the same experience.

It may be stupid, but that is what happens, so you have to be smart about what you do or be willing to deal with the consequences that come with your actions, be they good or bad.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

First of all I think the hookah is what caught their eye and made the "uninformed"/ignorant think it looked like a big bong I suppose. And I assume you look "younger" than the average pipe smoker so perhaps that is what made them jump to conclusions. 

Being in my mid-40's I don't get any funny looks when out and about with a pipe. I guess one of the advantages to getting older? lol


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I want to add one more thing, in defense of Quick Nick. I realize that he was a little harsh with his comments towards all law enforcement. He made broad generalizations about all police officers based off a few bad apples. 

I understand where he is coming with the the "cops are bad" mentality. I myself am not a fan of the boys in blue. This is odd to people that know me given I have never in my life been arrested. Infact, I have family that are police officers. 

My problem with them stems from the a incident when I was younger. I witnessed the harassment of good, law abiding citizens by corrupt police. This act killed my ambitions as a child to want to be a police officer myself. 


Now, that isn't to say all police are bad. The police are like any thing else out there. They have good members and bad members. The bad ones tend to taint the uniform for the good ones. This is unfortunate for those who are true to there word to protect and serve.

Once again, this goes back to preconceived notions and our own experiences. We judge based off what we know. If all we know is "cops are dicks" then that will extend to all police. If we think all "cops are good" that could blind us to those that do an injustice to the badge.

One mans hero, can be another mans villain. Remember, our experiences shape our opinions. 

I hope I didn't offend any of you by writing this. I myself don't consider all cops to be bad, even though I have fallen into the trap of making broad generalizations about them myself. 

Now, lets get back to some more productive discussion instead of jumping on this poor guy.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Mr.Lordi said:


> While a hookah may not be for smoking weed, it is still perceived by people to be "drug paraphernalia" because it doesn't fit with our notions of what a traditional tobacco pipe is and what a bong is.
> 
> Thus by bringing out a hookah in public, not only are you bringing attention to yourself by doing something that is out of the ordinary at this particular venue, but you are allowing people to makes assumptions as to what you are or are not doing based on these preconceived notions.
> 
> ...


Being out of the ordinary is not a crime and in fact in a free society it is protected. The police officers had the right and duty to evaluate whether a law was being broken because a hookah to the uninitiated could be reasonably be mistaken for a bong or drug paraphernalia. When a legitimate product was shown to be in the hookah it should have been over. There is no probable cause to go further and IMO it should have ended there. I understand the willingness to go along with the search out of convenience but should not have had to.

As for the whole issue of how people view police officers. I suspect the comment was put out there without thought and was not meant to be as harsh as it was. At this point I think it's clear the message got through that it was not appreciated.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

wow, hot topic for sure. I would be super pissed if that happened to me. As others said, it's probably the hookah more then the pipe that brought up any suspicion. I think it's fairly obvious that you wouldn't smoke marijuana out of a pipe, but then again a friend of mine thought that you smoked a pipe "like a cigarette" so I guess people really can be that ignorant.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

gvarsity said:


> Being out of the ordinary is not a crime and in fact in a free society it is protected. The police officers had the right and duty to evaluate whether a law was being broken because a hookah to the uninitiated could be reasonably be mistaken for a bong or drug paraphernalia. When a legitimate product was shown to be in the hookah it should have been over. There is no probable cause to go further and IMO it should have ended there. I understand the willingness to go along with the search out of convenience but should not have had to.
> 
> As for the whole issue of how people view police officers. I suspect the comment was put out there without thought and was not meant to be as harsh as it was. At this point I think it's clear the message got through that it was not appreciated.


I agree, being out of the ordinary is not a crime, but you do open yourself up to peoples assumptions of you based on a lot of things.

Take for instance myself. When I go into Wal-Mart I am always followed. Why? Maybe it's my long hair and having both my ears pierced. Maybe it because people, based off just the way I dress, perceive me to be a biker, or some kind of hoodlum.

I willingly accept that this will happen each time I go into Wal-Mart because they don't want to get ripped off. I can't get mad, they are just protecting their store. If I wanted to, I could cut my hair, remove my earrings and wear more accepting clothes. I choose not to because I rather deal with a little aggravation and be myself then to change for them to possibly leave me alone.

I totally agree with you as well when it comes to the police. After finding out the men where smoking legal substances they should have let it be. I know if I was a police officer, I would have left after finding out it was a false call. But what is to say these men weren't going by routine? maybe where bridge lives, on a call like this, it is procedure to check out everything. Most likely they thought they had a bust here, but I can't speak for what these officers where thinking.

and yes, the QN thing was over, but I felt I should add a thing in his defense.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Well said Mr.Lordi. I think you point out quite well there is a big difference between what should happen and what does happen. There is definite wisdom in being selective in the battles you choose to fight. On that note I've got to get some sleep.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

I think the whole event reeks of the kind of stupid backward thinking and stereotyping that I thought was dying out. People should be afraid to be different? Are there still people around that don't know what weed smells like? If I saw people sitting around a table in a public park smoking any kind of pipe in broad daylight I don't think I would assume they were dumb enough to be smoking weed in it. I haven't smoked any weed in about 25 years but I smoked plenty back when. My last 2 choices for smoking it I think would be a hookah or a briar pipe. p:cb


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Bridges said:


> ...I don't understand what Moo means by "social retraining"


Well, seeing the corrupt world from my eyes as I do, I view the effort involved in public-park hookah smoking to be more of a free-choice statement than an act of casual, meditiative public smoking. Hookahs don't travel well, are virtually never seen on the street and the use of one as described is an intentional attention-getter.

Having gotten the attention they sought, I presume your associates believed there was a greater lesson to be taught. Some social retraining? I could be totally wrong but, mostly, when you go looking for a problem you will find one - cops or no cops.

Which isn't to say kids shouldn't take hookahs wherever the want to, but, crikee - didn't you get the free-country/free-thought revision notice? It's "turn on, tune in, knuckle under." What this means is, when you blow smoke in a big guys face he just might break your nose, even if that's a wrong thing to do.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Well, seeing the corrupt world from my eyes as I do, I view the effort involved in public-park hookah smoking to be more of a free-choice statement than an act of casual, meditiative public smoking. Hookahs don't travel well, are virtually never seen on the street and the use of one as described is an intentional attention-getter.
> 
> Having gotten the attention they sought, I presume your associates believed there was a greater lesson to be taught. Some social retraining? I could be totally wrong but, mostly, when you go looking for a problem you will find one - cops or no cops.
> 
> Which isn't to say kids shouldn't take hookahs wherever the want to, but, crikee - didn't you get the free-country/free-thought revision notice? It's "turn on, tune in, knuckle under." What this means is, when you blow smoke in a big guys face he just might break your nose, even if that's a wrong thing to do.


Actually kinda humorous Moo considering how so many forms of recreation have gotten left behind in the past only to be revisited at a later time by drug users and now in our modern times to be reclaimed again as the legal recreation they originally were. Which basically is to say: roll a cigarette and it must be a joint, snort snuff and it must be cocaine, smoke a pipe or hookah and surely it must be pot or opium in the bowl. If sharing a hookah is half as relaxing as smoking a pipe then its perfectly understandable why the boys wanted to do it in the park even at the risk of knowing someone might think they were using drugs. Society does need some reconditioning to get past some of the close minded stereotypes the 60s/70s generation gave us. Good for Bridges and his friends for having the nerve to do it but shame on them for thinking it wouldn't be questioned.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> ... *at the risk of knowing someone might think they were using drugs*.
> 
> ...Good for Bridges and his friends for having the nerve to do it but *shame on them for thinking it wouldn't be questioned*.


Zackly. Speaking with the expertise of a qualified amateur eye-poker(comma) I think it was the less about the risk of someone _thinking_ they were doing drugs and more the _anticipation_ of it. I'm not being critical of old Bridges for his share of the exercise whether I'm right or wrong about the motive; I'm just saying the exercise of free speech doesn't guarantee applause. There's nothing unexpected about rubbing chewing gum in your hair and then finding it's hard to get it out.

Hey. WTH? I recall when the sun rising in the east used to piss me off.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

weetone said:


> Wait a sec...I thought police had to have a warrant to search a car...





Mr.Lordi said:


> I'm not a lawyer, nor do I know Law well, but I think they can search your car so long as they have probable cause or something like that.


exactly.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Zackly. Speaking with the expertise of a qualified amateur eye-poker(comma) I think it was the less about the risk of someone _thinking_ they were doing drugs and more the _anticipation_ of it. I'm not being critical of old Bridges for his share of the exercise whether I'm right or wrong about the motive; I'm just saying the exercise of free speech doesn't guarantee applause. There's nothing unexpected about rubbing chewing gum in your hair and then finding it's hard to get it out.
> 
> Hey. WTH? I recall when the sun rising in the east used to piss me off.


I know most of what you say contains a bit of humor mixed with understanding mixed seriousness mixed with a soft sigh and a headshake. Kids will be kids. Thank god we were and thank god we no longer are


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> So nice of you to stir the hornets nest after we calmed it down


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Well, seeing the corrupt world from my eyes as I do, I view the effort involved in public-park hookah smoking to be more of a free-choice statement than an act of casual, meditiative public smoking. Hookahs don't travel well, are virtually never seen on the street and the use of one as described is an intentional attention-getter.
> 
> Having gotten the attention they sought, I presume your associates believed there was a greater lesson to be taught. Some social retraining? I could be totally wrong but, mostly, when you go looking for a problem you will find one - cops or no cops.
> 
> Which isn't to say kids shouldn't take hookahs wherever the want to, but, crikee - didn't you get the free-country/free-thought revision notice? It's "turn on, tune in, knuckle under." What this means is, when you blow smoke in a big guys face he just might break your nose, even if that's a wrong thing to do.


I wish there was that much thought. I smoke a pipe and my friends smoke hookah. It's not a big one. Just one of those little one hose hookahs that's fairly portable. Also here in Colorado there's a current fad of going to these hookah bars where you can sit and smoke and my friends are into that. The weather was nice and we thought it would be nice to go smoke outside instead of at a hookah bar where you have to pay for everything and also they might not allow my pipe. We weren't trying to fight the system or anything. We really didn't want the attention. The park was empty when we got there until this couple and their kid showed up and we weren't bothering them or anything. It probably was the hookah that started the whole mess but the pipe probably didn't help. Live and learn I guess.p


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> [Three stories for you
> 
> *My second cousin.........Constable Dennis Thompson Ontario Provincial Police force.* Hero
> Story number 2, *Constable Joe MacDonald of the Sudbury Regional Police Force a friend of mine *Hero
> Story number 3* my next door neighbour and good friend Constable Mitchell with Calgary Police Force. * Hero


I made a few replies to several post here but erased them all except the above one. I will say this, you have a ton of good cops out there and you have a few bad ones. Please dont judge us all by the contact or stories you hear from some. Most of us do this cause we love it and want to do our part in keeping the world safe for everyone just like our military. Im so lost for words right now (unlike me). Again GN and yall watch ya backs out there. But do know this no matter what u may think were there4u..

Here's to the men and women that give there lives so we can have peace with ours:tu U gentleman have a GoodNite
MadHatter PM sent....


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

:tpd: Well said Booker!


----------



## WooleyBugger (Mar 22, 2007)

Doesn't sound like probable cause to me. Did they ask your permission to search you car? This is a useful link for knowing how to respond to the police.

http://www.flexyourrights.org/busted/movie_clips


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I made a few replies to several post here but erased them all except the above one. I will say this, you have a ton of good cops out there and you have a few bad ones. Please dont judge us all by the contact or stories you hear from some. Most of us do this cause we love it and want to do our part in keeping the world safe for everyone just like our military. Im so lost for words right now (unlike me). Again GN and yall watch ya backs out there. But do know this no matter what u may think were there4u..
> 
> Here's to the men and women that give there lives so we can have peace with ours:tu U gentleman have a GoodNite
> MadHatter PM sent....


DetroitPHA357 ---------> Hero

Thanks for being out there for us amigo


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bridges said:


> He asked to search it and I didn't have anything in it *so I told him go ahead *so we could get the whole thing over with. I believe that if they have probable cause they can and if I told them no they would probably just get more suspicious. Whatever :hn


If you gave consent, he doesn't need a warrant or anything else....it is called, ironically, a "consent search". 



Quick_nick said:


> I hate cops because they're dicks and act like they care about you and they know whats best for you. This cop pulled me over on my sport bike and gave me 15 mintue lecture on how its going to kill me then wrote up a fix it ticket for some B.S. liscence plate mod.


I bet some cops hate you and think you're a dick too. :2



paperairplane said:


> Legally, a cop needs a warrant to search a car anytime. Probable cause is the justification for the warrant.


Not true, at least not in Illinois.

Consent search - a search with owner or operator's consent

Search incident to arrest - the right to search the area any occupant who was arrested had control of

Probable cause - Doesn't require a warrant, simply probable cause

"Terry Search" - search of areas within occupants control for weapons

Inventory search - search of a vehicle who's driver was arrested prior to towing



DETROITPHA357 said:


> I made a few replies to several post here but erased them all except the above one. I will say this, you have a ton of good cops out there and you have a few bad ones. Please dont judge us all by the contact or stories you hear from some. Most of us do this cause we love it and want to do our part in keeping the world safe for everyone just like our military. Im so lost for words right now (unlike me). Again GN and yall watch ya backs out there. But do know this no matter what u may think were there4u..
> 
> Here's to the men and women that give there lives so we can have peace with ours:tu U gentleman have a GoodNite
> MadHatter PM sent....


Sorry if you think I have "stirred" anything back up, but I won't allow the 98% of good officers in this country to be insulted and let it go just to keep the peace. :2


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

WooleyBugger said:


> Doesn't sound like probable cause to me. Did they ask your permission to search you car? This is a useful link for knowing how to respond to the police.
> 
> http://www.flexyourrights.org/busted/movie_clips


Yeah they asked me and I consented in order to move things along and also I had nothing to hide.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> DetroitPHA357 ---------> Hero
> 
> Thanks for being out there for us amigo


Your more then welcome:tu



icehog3 said:


> Not true, at least not in Illinois. Michigan as well
> 
> Sorry if you think I have "stirred" anything back up, but I won't allow the *98% of good officers *in this country to be insulted and let it go just to keep the peace. :2


Do what you do my Brother, do what u do:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Sorry if you think I have "stirred" anything back up, but I won't allow the 98% of good officers in this country to be insulted and let it go just to keep the peace. :2


Amen!!

challenging assumptions and breaking stereotypes is, in my opinion, important.

too often, I see people make blanket statements as a shorthand. When called on it, the reply is often something lame like "I know, but everyone says it". I have worked with many LEOs over the years (even, gasp!, FBI) and have found that the stereotype is far, far from true.

I think that we've seen, in this thread, a few examples of broken stereotypes, including the stereotype that the original poster talked about. I think that it is good that CS gorillas are willing to challenge those stereotypes and that we are all the better for it.

Smoke a hooka with a cop, that's what I say :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> Smoke a hooka with a cop, that's what I say :tu


I'm down! :tu


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok let me first say i'm sorry, I thought people were entitled to their opinions with out a rebuttal from others (the whole first amendment thing). Second I know I'm a dick sometimes. Third I'm just young kid full of piss and vinegar and sometimes my judgement is clouded. For those of you that are cops if I offended you I'm sorry, broad statements can be very unwarrented.

Now I will explain myself; I come form a town of about 20,000 people, a town where a knocked over 7-11 is the biggest crime of the year. Naturally the cops in my home town get very bored and look for any excuse to pull some one over or get in a little action. The reason I know these things is I have some buddies who are county sherriffs and they can't stand the cops in my town as much as most people. Further my Grandpa vol. at the Police station and he always complains about the police men there. The reason for my broad generalization is that every city cop I have had contact with was a complete dick. That being said every sherriff has been completely chill.

Now for the incident; I was riding along minding my own business when I get flashing lights I think speed limit and realize I'm under. I pull over and yes I was fully decked out in gear (jacket, gloves, helmet, pants, boots). He proceeds to lecture me on how dangerous riding a moto is then he turns to walk to his car when he sees the liscence plate is mounted improperly (done by previous owner). After lecturing me about how dangerous that is he rights me a ticket. I've also had cops and nurses ask me if I was a new organ donor.  that pisses me off so bad

Once again sorry for the comment if it offended anyone especially any of those with loved ones who died or were injured in the line of duty. 

Please just understand the situation.

Sorry for the long post and thread jack


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I appreciate the apology. Just as motorcycle riders (I am one), cops (I am too), and young men (not so much anymore, LOL) don't like to be stereotyped, you yourself see how it feels and you don't like it either.

But I am still gonna tell you to be safe on that bike.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you for accepting my opology. And thank you for the wishes of safety.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Quick_nick said:


> Thank you for accepting my opology. And thank you for the wishes of safety.


We can be a pretty forgiving bunch when someone steps up to make things right like you did.


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> roll a cigarette and it must be a joint, snort snuff and it must be cocaine, smoke a pipe or hookah and surely it must be pot or opium in the bowl. . . . Society does need some reconditioning to get past some of the close minded stereotypes the 60s/70s generation gave us. Good for Bridges and his friends for having the nerve to do it but shame on them for thinking it wouldn't be questioned.


Agreed. But there are a lot of folks out there who see tobacco - no matter the form - as WORSE than pot, or opium! In some places here in the U.S., they could have fined those kids for smoking tobacco in the park, and confiscated their tobacco paraphernalia. Check it out; for example Los Angeles banned smoking in public parks in 2007:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_smoking_bans_in_the_United_States

It constantly blows me away that the same holier-than-thou people who heat or air condition huge McMansions and drive giant cars and SUVs emitting all sorts of toxic crap object to a tiny bowl (or stick) of burning leaves - OUTDOORS!. Their lawn service (pesticides, herbicides, to say nothing of the tailpipe emissions of string trimmers, blowers, and mowers) does more harm to their kids health than walking past a picnic table of smokers ever could.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm just cracking up imaging this exchange between you and the cop:

Cop: "What are you smoking there son?"

You: "A bowl of Frog Morton sir."

Cop (into the radio as he hauls you away): "So now the kids are calling it Frog Morton -- FM for short."

When you stop and think about it the names of many popular pipe tobaccos can sound quite nefarious if taken out of context -- Balkan Supreme, Shortcut to Mushrooms, etc.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

mugwump said:


> I'm just cracking up imaging this exchange between you and the cop:
> 
> Cop: "What are you smoking there son?"
> 
> ...


:r:r:r I needed that, thanks! :r:r:r


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

mugwump said:


> I'm just cracking up imaging this exchange between you and the cop:
> 
> Cop: "What are you smoking there son?"
> 
> ...


Kid comes in stoned

Parent: Son, are you "on the town"?

Kid: Huh?

Parent: are you "across the pond"?

Kid looks at him odd

Parent: you know what I mean. are you "on the bayou", "smoking the gentleman frog", "doing Morton"?

 lol


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> Ok let me first say i'm sorry, I thought people were entitled to their opinions with out a rebuttal from others (the whole first amendment thing). Second I know I'm a dick sometimes. Third I'm just young kid full of piss and vinegar and sometimes my judgement is clouded. For those of you that are cops if I offended you I'm sorry, broad statements can be very unwarrented.
> 
> Now I will explain myself; I come form a town of about 20,000 people, a town where a knocked over 7-11 is the biggest crime of the year. Naturally the cops in my home town get very bored and look for any excuse to pull some one over or get in a little action. The reason I know these things is I have some buddies who are county sherriffs and they can't stand the cops in my town as much as most people. Further my Grandpa vol. at the Police station and he always complains about the police men there. The reason for my broad generalization is that every city cop I have had contact with was a complete dick. That being said every sherriff has been completely chill.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this QL much appreciated.

Drop me your addy and I will show my appreciation for the apology :ss

To all the pipers out there I am very sorry for the Thread Jack.........


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

> Cop: "What are you smoking there son?"
> 
> You: "A bowl of Frog Morton sir."
> 
> Cop (into the radio as he hauls you away): "So now the kids are calling it Frog Morton -- FM for short."


HA! That made my day.


----------



## tuneman07 (May 27, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Thanks for this QL much appreciated.
> 
> Drop me your addy and I will show my appreciation for the apology :ss
> 
> To all the pipers out there I am very sorry for the Thread Jack.........


Watch out it could be a trick! :tu

I have to say that throughout 4 years of college I had many run ins with the cops involving both weed and alcohol and never once met a "dick" cop. Interestingly enough many of my friends used to meet these "dicks" on a weekly basis. They often were running, mouthing off, doing something really ignorant etc... Yea I got caught with pot, and the cop said dump it out and be on your way, I got busted for underage drinking and didn't run or yell at the cop I treated them with respect and said "yea I'm drunk and im 19, sorry" and the cop said "go home kid" and I obliged. I've been pulled over for speeding and the first words out of my mouth weren't "why the F did you pull me over!??" and hey wuddayakno I didn't get a ticket. A lot of people treat cops like crap expecting that they are dicks when in reality every cop I have ever met has been pretty damn cool- not to mention just a normal person who probably wants to help others more than your average normal person. I get the feeling most people bring the "dickish" behavior on themselves.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Now just a crazy thoght, maybe when one of you said hooka it sounded like hooker, so the kids father got mad and decided to tell the cops some drugies are in the park, just a thoght


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> Thanks for this QL much appreciated.
> 
> Drop me your addy and I will show my appreciation for the apology :ss
> 
> To all the pipers out there I am very sorry for the Thread Jack.........


oh christ this is going to get messy


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks all for accepting my apology, like I said I'm young and full of piss...you know how that goes. And Silverfox I appreciate very much anything you send me.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Kid comes in stoned
> 
> Parent: Son, are you "on the town"?
> 
> ...


Funny I've been meaning to try those variations of FM. I tried going back to Prince Albert and it's just not the same. p


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Bridges said:


> Funny I've been meaning to try those variations of FM. I tried going back to Prince Albert and it's just not the same. p


On the Town is pretty good stuff, In my opinion. The first premium pipe tobacco I bought. The second being Christmas Cheer 07 (and it's still yet to bring me any cheer in my pipe  lol )

If you want a stronger version of On The Town, I suggest Peterson's Old Dublin. It taste a lot like On The Town at times and is a bit stronger and fuller In my opinion.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

tuneman07 said:


> Watch out it could be a trick! :tu
> 
> I have to say that throughout 4 years of college I had many run ins with the cops involving both weed and alcohol and never once met a "dick" cop. Interestingly enough many of my friends used to meet these "dicks" on a weekly basis. They often were running, mouthing off, doing something really ignorant etc... Yea I got caught with pot, and the cop said dump it out and be on your way, I got busted for underage drinking and didn't run or yell at the cop I treated them with respect and said "yea I'm drunk and im 19, sorry" and the cop said "go home kid" and I obliged. I've been pulled over for speeding and the first words out of my mouth weren't "why the F did you pull me over!??" and hey wuddayakno I didn't get a ticket. A lot of people treat cops like crap expecting that they are dicks when in reality every cop I have ever met has been pretty damn cool- not to mention just a normal person who probably wants to help others more than your average normal person. I get the feeling most people bring the "dickish" behavior on themselves.


Very true, generally cops are nice people, I've only run into a few that truly did misuse their authority, but for the most part all of the ones I have run into have been very nice.

I completely agree, that it in most cases the people bring out the "dickishness" in cops.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

My Uncle (Great Uncle technically) was a kind of cop that you didn't want to meet up with or mess with, I can tell you that much. He had a way of yelling at you to make you think you committed the crime, even if you didn't. 

He came into my 5th grade class once and proceeded to tell us how someone had pushed over the crossing guard on the ground. Now the crossing guard who was a older retired man at the time that volunteered to do this, so it was a shame that happened. It turned out to be one of the school kids that did it. 

So my uncle came into the school an visited my class. He told us the story of what happened. Then he got serious. He wasn't quite yelling, but he was stern and loud. He scared the crap out of us to see if he could find who did it. He had me so scared he had me wanting to confess to doing it when I didn't do a thing. lol

Apparently he used to patrol a certain part of the city and people knew not to go mess around down there because he bust them. The nicked named the street after him. lol

Plus side, he was a pipe smoker, so it's all good. lol


----------

